# So how 'bout this-422.51 vending



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

The soda machine needs a GFCI-

How about the coin operated laundry machines- or a slot machine for that matter?:thumbsup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I say yes, they are ending machines performing a service.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

leland said:


> The soda machine needs a GFCI-
> 
> How about the coin operated laundry machines- or a slot machine for that matter?:thumbsup:


I would look at the UL listing tag, if it says 'vending machine' I would treat it like one.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I say yes, they are *ending* machines performing a service.


OMG! The end is near! :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Hmmm Should we all invest in a company that makes 2P 30A GFI breakers? Those laundry mats are about to become pricey to wire..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope. They're laundry equipment. Not vending machines.


----------



## kwired (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep in mind that 422.51 GFCI requirements is for cord and plug connnected machines. If hard wired equipment no GFCI required. There is a lot of equipment out there that takes either cash, tokens, credit cards or some form of payment to receive a product or service. Soda and candy and similar machines are the most common that comes to peoples mind but are to a certain degree the only ones cord and plug connected. 

How about pay at the pump fuel dispensers, parking lot / garage toll gates, car wash equipment, ATM machines (pushing definition of vending machine a little), postage stamp vending machines, any card/key/code system that allows access to a building/room/area to use that area. Now push it harder and include paid subscriptions and passwords to access certain web sites and you can have a very general definition of vending machine, you better have GFCI on your computer.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

you could always use this..Right?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Voltech said:


> you could always use this..Right?


 NO
You can not
That is not listed for permanent use
Also keep in mind that proposed in the 2011 NEC, GFCI device must be accessible. In other words Not behind soda machines.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Nope. They're laundry equipment. Not vending machines.


Good catch


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

manchestersparky said:


> NO
> You can not
> That is not listed for permanent use
> Also keep in mind that proposed in the 2011 NEC, GFCI device must be accessible. In other words Not behind soda machines.


Neither are Vending Machines


This would be just as accessible as the plug I know, its for the 2011

*422.51* Cord-and-Plug-Connected Vending Machines.
Cord-and-plug-connected vending machines manufactured
or re-manufactured on or after January 1, 2005, shall include
a ground-fault circuit interrupter as an integral part of
the attachment plug or be located within 300 mm (12 in.) of
the attachment plug.


Not saying that this item is listed, but similar are and allowed


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Neither are Vending Machines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes vending machines are listed by UL. Look in the white book under "Vending machine" there are 4 listing for vending machines.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Nope. They're laundry equipment. Not vending machines.



But They do plug in and they do take coins and they do provide a service.

Although they do not vend.. Hmm..


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> But They do plug in and they do take coins and they do provide a service.
> 
> Although they do not vend.. Hmm..


Correct.
"..self service device that dispenses product or merchandise without the necessity of replenishing the device between each vending operation ......."


----------

